# Crawford Co. hunt club opening.



## Darkhorse (Jun 29, 2007)

I need to sell my membership on a 2500 acre Crawford Co. club.  PM me for details.


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 1, 2007)

Please email me the location to jhadaway@southernco.com, If its close I'd be very interesting. How much $$$  ?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like the info please.  Why are you selling?  aRe these fellows hard to get along with?


----------



## deerstand (Jul 10, 2007)

does the club have hogs?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm selling because this property is 68 miles from my home and I've found something a lot closer. The distance is not working out with my other interests. If not for that I wouldn't even consider getting out of this club.
This club seems to be a well run club and I had no problems last year.
No hogs. Plenty of deer and turkeys.
Dues are $800. per year.


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great club I am a poor man and too rich for my blood....


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 20, 2007)

PM returned.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump


----------

